
Paravirtualization With Xen On CentOS 5.3 (x86_64) - joschi
http://www.howtoforge.com/paravirtualization-with-xen-on-centos-5.3-x86_64
======
spkthed
Does Howtoforge actually have created content? Every time I see one of their
articles I see probably 5 absolutely identical articles on other sites. I'm
not sure which way the ripping-off is happening.

